# Red steering warning on dash and 3 beeps with exclamation (!)



## 2008Rabbit (Jan 24, 2016)

I recently went away for 5 weeks and came back to use my car, drove it once to costco, and the next day I started getting a bunch of flashing lights and beeps. I tried turning it over but it would just start, and immediately turn off and the red light for the power steering came on. I took a multimeter to the battery and noticed the voltage was below 11.5 so I replaced the battery. After replacing the battery, same thing. I try turning it over, it starts, shuts down and I get a red light for power steering and a red light for the battery now. If I leave the key in the ignition (without turning it over) for 5-10 seconds, three beeps sound, then the red exclamation mark comes on. 

I've read a ton of posts about being steering rack, abs, back connectors and bad fuse (or seat fuses to reset the abs motor) , but none of those solutions has worked. 

I'm worried when i take it in tomorrow to the dealer, they'll tell me it's a $2000 fix. 

Anyone else have experience with this? 
If its a steering rack, can I buy one used out in the Mission area - or must I go factory from the stealership?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

It's not the steering rack or anything like that. Your battery died. When you disconnect the battery you have to drive in a straight line for a short distance (like 50 feet) for the steering assist to recalibrate itself. 

Your main problem is the engine not staying on. Check to make sure your ground wires are clean. A new battery and dirty grounds will act like a bad battery.


----------



## 2008Rabbit (Jan 24, 2016)

like I said, I replaced the battery and it didnt make a difference. I can start the car for 2 secs, then it shus right off. LIke the immobilizer or something kicks in, or a pump doesnt work.

VW got back to me yesterday and said it was the ABS - when they removed it from the equation all the errors codes went away.

$1400 later.


----------

